# :-) great Amazon 1DX bargain - NOT



## kdsand (Mar 31, 2012)

: :

I love how some special savings are always implied. I think seeing a ten grand + price point makes this a bit more over the top.

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-EOS-1D-18-1MP-Digital-Camera/dp/B005Y3T1AI/ref=pd_sim_p_11

Canon EOS-1D X 18.1MP Full Frame CMOS Digital SLR Camera by Canon (76)

List Price: $10,200.00 
Price: $6,799.00 & this item ships for FREE with Super Saver Shipping. 
Details You Save: $3,401.00 (33%)


----------



## nikkito (Mar 31, 2012)

Hell yeah! What an offer  I'll take two


----------

